# My cat has become a fussy eater!



## Mike710_0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi guys.

Ive a 10 month year old kitten thats suddenly become fussy with his food.

I usually give him Whiskas kitten food but now hes lost interest in it. He will eventually eat it but not straight away. Am wondering whether to change his food altogether to give him something different. Just not sure whats the right thing to do.

Would just like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

my cat was like that, we think it's because it's such low quality food (cat version of pedigree). We have recently put him onto James Wellbeloved (twice the price but very good for them!) and he can't get enough of it, it screams for more after he's been fed which is making me think i'm underfeeding him but i'm following the guide. x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Also try Hills Science Diet my cats love it


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Is he eating wet or dry or a combination of both.If you go on to the health and nutrition site you will find 2 good threads 1 on wet food and 1 on dry.It is not neccessary to feed kitten food there is very little difference between kitten/adult.There are a lot of good foods out there ,also a lot of not so good,but you will have to decide which ones will suit your cat.Remember when changing food do it slowly over a few days even weeks.


----------

